#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [旅途]第一次來徵角了~(截止)(補上主角設定)

## 幻月狼仙

本篇為敘述本狼(?)也就是主角在旅途中遇到的每個獸(人)交流發生的事，
是一段一段的小故事~
目前規劃約是一章一位~
應該算是原創吧(?)
希望能有獸支持XD
也麻煩對文章多給些建議~
感謝大家！

============================
以下是徵角單~
一律都是獸人型態喔~

名字:
性別:
種族:
外見年齡(大約):
體格:
容貌: (圖片、文字的話煩請詳細些)
個性: (煩請詳細)
服裝或是裝備:
*有沒有在追尋的目標:
*角色背景故事：
可以領便當嗎(?):
*其他: (職業、能力、等等)


*可不填寫但是大概會被我設定XD

----------


## 戀風

名字:藥
性別:雄性
種族:鱗片龍(西方龍人-沒翅膀的)
外見年齡(大約):12
體格:矮(120cm左右)，身形一般(不胖也不瘦)
容貌:可愛(稚氣(?)
個性:不喜歡跟人爭，對自己又興趣的會極力去研究但不會忘記休息跟進食。
會聽別人說話，但是卻不知道自己要說甚麼，但如果聊到藥草相關知識會聊不完。
藥是個不挑食的好孩子，睡覺滿喜歡鑽進別人的懷裡。

服裝或是裝備:簡單的白色長袍，長袍中段有著長長的細布可以繞腰一圈綁在布的始端來當作腰帶，腰帶上會綁上一個小袋子，小袋子裡裝了些乾糧。頭戴布帽，背上背著巨大的甕，甕跟他身形差不多但很輕(藥的水壺放在甕裡)。甕裡面有種類似史萊姆的生物，黑黑黏黏的身上滿是藥草味，負責在裡面管理以及遞送藥草。
*有沒有在追尋的目標:收集更多藥草，學習各種製藥技能(ps.毒藥通常是不會製作)
*角色背景故事：藥草世家的次子，帶著剛誕生的黑色黏液幫手出來學習跟冒險。
可以領便當嗎(?):不行TAT 他是我家可愛的孩子
*其他:醫療師之類的職業
技能就是龍族內建的龍息，除此之外還有草藥知識、製藥跟基本的急救術好像就沒其他技能了(戀風:有啊!賣萌(被拖走))。
(ps:藥現在吐出來的白色龍息很弱，它能做的大概只能拿來生火而已)
有甚麼不清楚的我可以再補充

----------


## Lin

To：幻月狼仙

 名字：艾維斯
 性別：雄性
 種族：狼
 外見年齡(大約)：19
 體格：一般
 容貌：看起來很安靜、微笑不語。
 個性：冷靜、沉默。
 服裝或是裝備：黑色披風及深藍色系的服裝。
 *有沒有在追尋的目標：寧靜
 *角色背景故事：過去祖國發生階級鬥爭、最後因為內亂而被滅族。
 可以領便當嗎(?)：拒絕
 *其他：職業巫師，擅長黑與白兩種魔法。



by Lin

----------


## 迪麗雅

名字:提亞斯((平常都自稱小提
性別:雌性
種族:有鱗蛇人
外見年齡(大約):21
體格:
    身高:165
    體重:57
容貌: (圖片、文字的話煩請詳細些)
    一臉嚴肅、認真，當張嘴時有兩根明顯的毒牙
個性: (煩請詳細)
    因為是蛇人的關西，所以在嘴巴打開時有兩顆長長的毒牙讓人覺得很可怕，但實際上卻是個  
    開朗並且喜歡和他人聊天的一個女性
服裝或是裝備:
    服裝:黑色刺客服裝
    配件:帶著當年父母的墜子(項鍊)
*有沒有在追尋的目標:
    找尋毀滅自己的故鄉和殺害父母的神秘組織
*角色背景故事：
   自己的故鄉被不明組織滅村，自己在父母的保護下存活了下來(但父母也因此死亡)，在其他族的照顧下健康的長大，之後成為了一名刺客，一邊接    
    受他人的刺殺委託，一邊尋找當年毀滅自己故鄉殺害自己父母的神秘組織。

可以領便當嗎:
   可以依照劇情需要，但希望因為隊友或朋友的危險而領便當
*其他: (職業、能力、等等)
   職業:刺客
   能力:1.利用毒牙暗殺他人2.在夜間時可以跟白天一樣看得一清二楚
   武器:小匕首、弓箭、以及小瓶子(可以蒐集自己的毒液，可用來塗在匕首、箭矢或是在食物下毒等)
(如果不清楚的地方我會再修改的)

----------


## 漆黑之獸

俺來應徵了 w

名字:漆黑·伊斯非特
性別:雄性
種族:龍狼
外見年齡(大約):22
體格:有點肌肉
容貌:
個性:內向、少言(常常會被當成冷酷、冷靜、有一點傲嬌(等等俺在打什麼
服裝或是裝備:同上圖，右爪拿的是埃及魔棒(可以施展防禦法術，也可以當迴力鏢丟
*有沒有在追尋的目標:有趣的事
*角色背景故事：來自異界的孤兒，出生在魔法師世家，由於是混血兒而且父母早早雙亡，被親戚當成包袱丟來丟去，偶然發現自己擁有控制空間的力量，穿越來到這個世界。
可以領便當嗎(?):隨意吧 w
*其他: 魔法師、空間之力、大劍劍術、有著名為「大賢者」的外掛等級AI裝置(無視所有條件，直接取得所有資訊、還可以當軍師使用

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  狼仙：

      恭喜你也要開始寫個狼的小說啦！！！現在只剩下一個名額了，本狼就來填囉！！！

      名字:斯冰菊，綽號冰菊、阿菊、斯冰。
性別:公
種族:北極凍狼
外見年齡(大約):25歲，青年狼。
體格:180公分，60公斤，身材適中。
容貌: 
個性：對夢想堅持到底、嫉惡如仇，愛耍凍嗥凍笑話。
服裝或是裝備:海灘褲，顏色不定。立方體冰塊項鍊，凍系魔法的來源。
*有沒有在追尋的目標:成為最厲害的小說家！！！
*角色背景故事：在具有天文專業的家庭成長，並閱讀很多書。目前是世界上有一定知名度的小說家。
可以領便當嗎(?):可以！
*其他:絕招為絕對零度超級耍凍，發動最嚴重能讓全球陷入冰河時期！！！ 

      本狼期待狼仙的絕佳作品唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    興奮期待

                                                                                   狼版12年11月14日    17:56

----------

